# Accutech Carpet & Tile Cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cleaning tile & grout. 

No need to spend hours on end on your hands & knees scrubbing the tile & grout. Cleaning tile & grout like that can take days if not weeks. We use special tools and the pressure & suction from a powerful truck-mount to blast away the dirt & the extract the residue from the tile & grout…. No mess is left behind. A little drying and the grout is ready for sealing. 

For tile & grout that is soiled or has been cleaned with bleach or other harsh chemicals may require being restored. This step usually takes a little longer therefore the cost is higher.

For stone tile such as travertine the process is the same but the tile & grout both will require sealing. 

Don’t like the color of your grout…..We can color seal it for you. You pick the color.

We’ve been serving the PFF since 2006. Still offering special rates to all members

Accutech Carpet & Tile Cleaning

850-529-1335

Our Services:

24/7 Emergency Water Extraction & Drying
Carpet Cleaning
Stubborn Stain Removal
Odor Removal
Stain Protectors
Upholstery Cleaning
Tile & Grout Cleaning & Sealing
Stone Tile Cleaning & Sealing
Grout Color Sealing
Acid Concrete Refinishing
Wood Floor Cleaning 
Commercial & Residential
IICRC Certified

Before & After Pics


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We just completed doing 20,000 sq. ft. of tile & grout cleaning in Perdido. Here is a some slow motion video from that Job...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhVIN0t3sm4&feature=youtu.be


----------

